# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box  SL3 R&D unlock!

## mohamed73

*SL3 R&D unlock!*  *2013.Nov.05 (updated)*    
Available now for pre-order! You can use one license for one box.                 In the UniversalBox software you will be able to assign your purchased licenses to any of your box.                 In _'My account'_ you can track all of your purchased licenses and assignments.                 If you have any questions please contact us by our contact form or live chat.                 You may have frequently asked question which is already answered in our F.A.Q    

> *Frequently Asked Questions*  *How many days are required for payment via Bank transfer Global Collect (GC) to be confirmed?*
>   GC requires a period of between 5 to 7 working days to process payment  transactions. Please provide us a scan copy of the transaction slip or a screenshot on  the transaction details if your payment is not confirmed after 5 days  so that we can proceed to check it for you.  *What are the payment options/methods available?*
>  There are a few payment methods available for your convenience here:  Credit Cards We accept major credit card such as MasterCard, Visa, American  Express (Amex), Visa Electron, Solo card, JCB, Visa Delta and Dankort  and also the debit cards and local payment schemes like Switch, Solo and  Electron.Bank Transfer If you are making a bank transfer, kindly refer to the link  here for the bank account details and it normally takes about 3- 5  working days for the bank to trace and confirm the receipt of your  payment.Real Time Bank Transfer We accept Real Time Bank Transfer such as eNets, iDEAL, IPS ePayment and Sofortuberweisung 			If you send payment, your order will usually confirm within 24 hours unless otherwise specify.  *What are the currencies that universalbox.com accept?*
>  Currently, we only accept Euro. Euro is used as the official currency  for all calculations. Please be reminded to check on the conversion  rates before making payment as the rates are updated on a regular basis. *How long does it take to refund money to my credit card account?*
>  Refunds, if any upon requests from you, will usually take about 7 to  15 working days from date of approval for refund, to reflect in your  credit card account. *Is it possible for me to cancel my order and get my refund?*
>  We shall refund you your payment if you decide to cancel your orders  within twenty four (24) hours after your order has been confirmed and  prior to shipment except for the transaction fees charged by the credit  card company, banks or processing agents which is non refundable. If you decide to cancel your orders twenty four (24) hours after your  order has been confirmed and prior to shipment, we shall deduct a  minimum of 18% from your payment as administrative fees in addition to  the transaction fees charged by the credit card company, banks or  processing agents. The balance after deduction of the administrative  fees and the transaction fees will be refunded to you.
>  ONCE YOUR ORDER HAS BEEN SHIPPED, YOU GOT THE ACTIVATION YOU ARE NOT  ABLE TO CANCEL YOUR ORDER. WE WILL NOT REFUND YOUR PAYMENT EVEN IF YOU  RETURN THE PRODUCTS TO US.

----------

